# Terrorism Has No Religion Commercials



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Oct 2006)

Here is the link to the new "Terrorism Has No Religion" commercials running now in the Middle East. Backed by the US? What do you think of them? The first one shows a grieving mother dusting the pictures of her fallen family. The second one show a small child folowing a young man who turns out to be a suicide bomber in a marketplace.

http://www.noterror.info/OurCampaign.aspx?ID=274&MID=30&PID=0


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (13 Oct 2006)

They are now talking about and showing the video on CTV News.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061012/antiterror_tvad_061210/20061012?hub=TopStories


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (13 Oct 2006)

Very cool.  I like the ads.  Thank you for the link


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (13 Oct 2006)

They re prtty interesting, Yes.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (13 Oct 2006)

On a more amusing note,  My msn picture now has the Terrorism has no religion logo.  I think I'll print it off and make a t-shirt.


----------



## Jed (13 Oct 2006)

This is great. Very encouraging to see someone taking on the problem using modern communication methods.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (13 Oct 2006)

Now,  if they could just keep the electricity on in Iraq long enough for people to log onto their internet service on their computers to read that site.   :rofl:

     Extreamly poor taste in joke I know,  but here is my point - I wonder who exactly is the target audience for this?  It certainly isn't the people IN Iraq.  I recognise the symbolism as being very powerfull to Arabs,  I don't think the Muslim community born in the west would understand it as powerfully though. Is this directed to Muslim communities in other countries? :-S  If so, I think it is lacking some very key requirments for legitimacy for them.  

     I remember my marketing classes - step one was defining who your target audience was,  step two was defining the best way to influence them.  I don't think I understand who this message is targeted at.  It looks like a government department was given money to put out anti terrorism materials,  so they hired cultural advisors and went to town making a rather slick website and multi-media.  I love the site,  but I was never going to be a terrorist. ;-)

     On the plus side I now have a new cool graphic to make a t-shirt with.


----------



## Jed (13 Oct 2006)

Good points Zell-D, who is the target audience and how are the masses going to view it ? But what do I know, I had to take Economics 101 twice to get the credit  ;D I still feel better knowing its out there and maybe some of the big money links in the Arab world may be influenced.


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Oct 2006)

Jed said:
			
		

> Good points Zell-D, who is the target audience and how are the masses going to view it ? But what do I know, I had to take Economics 101 twice to get the credit  ;D I still feel better knowing its out there and maybe some of the big money links in the Arab world may be influenced.



Arab big money links are the influence in the middle east. You think they want the poor down trodden masses to see another version of reality.


----------



## Big Red (13 Oct 2006)

Most Iraqis with jobs buy a satellite dish as soon as they get a bit of $.  I've seen anti terrorism commercials on arab TV here.  There are even TV shows with the Iraqi police going after terrorists.

Then again, I've also seen sermons from terrorist leaders broadcasted on the Arab media...


----------



## Jed (13 Oct 2006)

I'm pretty sure a lot of the common people in Damas and Aleppo have Satellite TV too.


----------

